# Ugh, Snappy Sales Assistant Rant!



## magneticheart (Aug 25, 2008)

So, I bought this top a couple of weeks ago from the River Island shop near where I live. I wore it once, washed it and then a few days ago I noticed that on the seam on the side was a noticable hole which was all frayed where the stitching had came apart. This morning I went down to the shop and went up to the SA at the desk and explained the problem to her, showed her the top and showed her my receipt.

Now to say this woman snapped at me would be a MAJOR under-statement! And jeez, if looks could kill I'd be sprawled out on the floor of the store right about now. She said, "I'm sorry but we don't DO refunds."

I then told her how I had refunded items to the same store before and at no point was I told that I couldn't refund the top if it was faulty.

"I'm afraid we don't do refunds. I don't have time for this."

Oh! You don't have time!! OH, I SEE! I'm sorry for expecting you to be doing your job! How RUDE of ME! I do apologize for thinking that you, as a sales assistant, would have the time to assist me!

I can't even explain the way she was speaking to me. She was so snappy and up herself. I calmly told her that as I wasn't told I wouldn't be able to refund the top they couldn't expect me to keep it when it was clearly faulty and couldn't be fixed.

She started huffing and puffing and said "Well, I suppose you could exchange it for something else."

By this point I was too angry to start looking around for something. She'd irritated me and I just wanted my money back. When she realised that I wasn't going anywhere without my money she snatched the top and the receipt off me gave me the money and said, "This is a one time good will gesture. You won't get a refund next time."

I said, "I know I won't, because I won't be shopping here ever again. Sorry for wasting your time!"

Gahhhhhh! She was a real nasty piece of work! I understand that she may have been having a bad day but was that really an excuse for treating ME like a piece of crap?! I wasn't asking her for her kidney! I was asking her for my money back, which has never been a problem with that store before and no one I know has ever been refused a refund because despite what she says they DO do refunds! Ahhh, she really wound me up.

She treat me like I was putting her out by wanting her to do her job!

That was long but she really wound me up! haha!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 25, 2008)

Really frustrating and she made the whole experience much worse that it should have been. Here in Aust, if the item is faulty you are entitled to a refund full stop, don't know about the UK.

But what ever, stick by your word, and vote with your feet, tell your friends and shop elsewhere where they will be pleasant to you. Or if you feel like it write the manager a polite letter if you know the name of the SA.

Rude SA's don't deserve their job.


----------



## McRubel (Aug 25, 2008)

What a jerk!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe how rude she was. How can she not "have time" to do her job???????? I would seriously call and complain to a manager about her. Did you happen to get her name?


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 25, 2008)

Anthea- Yeah, we do have the same policy over here where if it's faulty you're entitled to a refund. I don't know why she said they don't do refunds because I know that they do. I'm definatley gunna stick by my word and not shop in there again. If they don't have the time then they don't get my money





McRubel- I was so irritated that I didn't ask for her name, I just wanted to get out of the store and in that shop they don't wear name badges just a t-shirt with the store name on so you know they work there. I don't think that without her name I would get very far with a complaint but I might email them and let them know about the poor customer service.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 25, 2008)

She sounds like a total beast! I am so glad that you stuck to your guns. It wasn't your fault that the shirt was poorly constructed.

I would totally write a letter or an email. You could always describe the SA and mention what time you were in the store. If she were my employee I would definitely want to know about her attitude problem.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 26, 2008)

It's great that you stood your ground and ultimately received a refund.

I always thought that the receipt and/or a posted sign had to state if you could get a return or an exchange.

I hate it when clerks take it upon themselves whether to give exchanges/retuens or not.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 26, 2008)

What a b*tch!

we don't do refunds? haha, maybe SHE doesn't do refunds, but the store does?

I guess you wont be shopping at that store anymore!

Maybe she was just on her days LOL, going off on you for no reason, she should have been more kind to you, hello, you are the costumer! i guess she doesn't care if they lose customers due to her B*tchy attitude. Yuck, rude is a really small word to call her that way


----------



## tuna_fish (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anthea- Yeah, we do have the same policy over here where if it's faulty you're entitled to a refund. I don't know why she said they don't do refunds because I know that they do. I'm definatley gunna stick by my word and not shop in there again. If they don't have the time then they don't get my money




McRubel- I was so irritated that I didn't ask for her name, I just wanted to get out of the store and in that shop they don't wear name badges just a t-shirt with the store name on so you know they work there. I don't think that without her name I would get very far with a complaint but I might email them and let them know about the poor customer service.

If you gave them the day and the time (and perhaps a short description of the woman) they should be able to figure it out. 
ugh - so sorry that happened!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 26, 2008)

Was she a new person or manager or something... what a skank!

Sorry that happen to you. Nothing can kill your mood worst when a complete stranger acts all skanky towards you. Next time bring your dad or whomever and have him fart there so those skanks with skanky 'tudes will suffer in that rankness.


----------



## Darla (Aug 26, 2008)

what kind of store doesn't take returns? what a stupid policy


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 26, 2008)

I know! She really wound me up!

I sent an email to them explaining about their bad customer service and how from now on I won't be shopping there. She wasn't even a manager, just a normal sales assistant.

It's a shame how one rude woman can put you off the entire store even though the other SA's are perfectly nice! It wouldn't have killed her to speak to me normally, even if she didn't wanna smile.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 26, 2008)

What a cow! You had absolutely every right to ask for a refund. If she spoke to me like that, I would have asked to speak to her superior, that's just unacceptable! I'm glad you finally got your refund in the end, though you absolutely did not deserve that treatment!


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 26, 2008)

Ugh, I don't usually shop in River Island and now I don't think I ever will! Who cares if she was having an off day, it is her job to refund and help customers. I've never heard of a clothes shop that doesn't offer refunds so she was obviously bulling. At least you got your "one time good will gesture" in the end. :/


----------



## Shelley (Aug 27, 2008)

What a biatch! Glad you stood your ground with her. I don't blame you for not wanting to shop at this store again. I hope the company replies to your email and does something about it.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 27, 2008)

What a total b*tch!! I would've been totally pissed. I'm glad you stood your ground! I've had some snappy or pushy sales people but never had i had one that rude!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies ladies!

I've calmed down now but I was so mad 'cos I knew I was entitled to a refund but I started doubting myself and thinking 'well maybe I'm NOT'. Now that I've read all the replies and thought about it more I'm glad I stuck it out for the refund 'cos I could have backed down and ended up with a faulty top.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 28, 2008)

Good for you for standing up against that crapbucket! And I know I wouldn't be shopping there again either.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 28, 2008)

You did exactly the right thing! The follow up email was also very important. They will figure out who the person was.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 28, 2008)

I would be seeing red! I am in the Service Industry and if I was rude like that, I surely would be reported! Please write to the company and let them know about your bad customer service experience.


----------



## GillT (Aug 28, 2008)

I know working in a shop isn't all it's cracked up to be but it really bugs me when I see people acting like this. The guy serving me today wasn't even at the counter 3/4 of the time and looked downright bored. Then the lady at the supermarket was practically throwing people's shopping into plastic bags and acting like she wasn't there. :/


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 30, 2008)

i HATE rude people..


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 30, 2008)

snappy sales assistants just makes me wanna bring the whole store down! grrr!!!


----------

